# Screaming Goat with T-Tops



## ConnieCadillac (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am new to the forum. I have searched and read what threads there are about T-Tops and still looking for opinions. I desperately miss T-Tops and since my dream car has always been the Bandit Car, I figure, why not turn my GTO into a Screaming Goat instead of Screaming Chicken?
We plan on installing a roll bar for rigidity, other than the price of installing T-Tops, any other issues, in your opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a modern goat?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Screaming Goat.......Screaming Chicken??? What does that have to do with putting T-Tops on it?


----------



## Bad_Company (Nov 27, 2014)

Because Firebirds with the bird on the hood are called screaming chickens. He wants to do the same thing to a GTO, as he said make a Smokey and the Bandit themed GTO


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ConnieCadillac said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to the forum. I have searched and read what threads there are about T-Tops and still looking for opinions. I desperately miss T-Tops and since my dream car has always been the Bandit Car, I figure, why not turn my GTO into a Screaming Goat instead of Screaming Chicken?
> We plan on installing a roll bar for rigidity, other than the price of installing T-Tops, any other issues, in your opinions?
> Thanks!


Graphic for the hood.


----------



## Bad_Company (Nov 27, 2014)

^ lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah....that would kill the intended effect. It would be mistaken as The Geico scapegoat which would be pretty lame.


----------



## Bad_Company (Nov 27, 2014)

Gotta agree... I just don't think T-tops would look good on these cars


----------

